# Cymbidium lancifolium



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 20, 2009)

Here's an unusual little _Cymbidium_ species. This plant is found throughout much of southern Japan, but it is common nowhere. Although it said to be found in the surrounding mountains, I have yet to find one in the wild. Here's mine in flower now.










It is a small plant, standing only about 8" tall. I've grown it for about one year, and so far it seems pretty easy in this climate. It is in pure sphagnum, just like a _Neofinetia_. I keep it outside all year where it experiences the full brunt of the seasons including light freezes in winter.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 20, 2009)

I do not esp. like cyms, but this one is very cute and has an unusual foliage for a cymbidium!!!? Jean


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 20, 2009)

A very appealing plant. Are these common in cultivation in Japan? Is there a cult following like for Neofinetia and the related Cymbidium goeringii?

Thanks for posting the pictures. Do you have full-frontal picture? The lip looks very interestingly marked.


----------



## Elena (Jun 20, 2009)

Pretty and delicate, very nice.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 20, 2009)

very nice Cymb! I would not mind having this one next to my Neos and Sedireas 

nice picture!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 20, 2009)

Great cym and lovely pics!!!! Does it get full sun, even in summer??? Any fragrance???


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 20, 2009)

pretty! those are some very broad leaves for this genus


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 20, 2009)

Sweet flowers and leaves. I was wondering about fragrance, also.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey guys, to answer some of your questions:



TyroneGenade said:


> A very appealing plant. Are these common in cultivation in Japan? Is there a cult following like for Neofinetia and the related Cymbidium goeringii?
> 
> Thanks for posting the pictures. Do you have full-frontal picture? The lip looks very interestingly marked.



They are around, but no where near as commonly grown as _C. goeringii, C. kanran, C. sinense_, etc. This plant was bought alongside some others that had leave variegation in varying proportions - the more variegation, the higher the price. I got this little jewel for just the equivalent of $6 US!

I'll try to snap off a lip shot before the flowers fade. They can flower up to a couple times a year - late spring and again in late fall.



biothanasis said:


> Great cym and lovely pics!!!! Does it get full sun, even in summer??? Any fragrance???





SlipperFan said:


> Sweet flowers and leaves. I was wondering about fragrance, also.



No sun on these at all. This is a woodland species, supposedly living in bamboo thickets. Fragrance is minimal to my nose, but different clones could smell stronger.

There are lots of strange Cymbidiums out there, very different than the florist shop hybrids. In Japan we have epiphytes with pendant flower stalks, leafless terrestrial saprophytes, truly dwarf sized ones, and one species (_C. goeringii_) even grows up to Hokkaido, a truly cold place in winter.


----------



## emydura (Jun 20, 2009)

That is a beautiful flower. The leaves are just as amazing. 

Easy to grow?

David


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow! Very different!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 21, 2009)

emydura said:


> Easy to grow?



Maybe! I've had it only a year now and so far it is doing nicely.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2009)

Very interesting, Jason Fischer acquired some goeringii and I'm on the list [hopefully] to get a couple. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 21, 2009)

very nice


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 23, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Very interesting, Jason Fischer acquired some *goeringii* and I'm on the list [hopefully] to get a couple. Thanx for sharing.



Doesn't this plant have pseudobulbs Eric??? oke:oke:oke:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2009)

I now have 4 orchids/500 with pseudobulbs so there!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 23, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I now have 4 orchids/500 with pseudobulbs so there!



hehe...^_^ Happy growing...


----------

